# Abdominal Mole Removal



## dballard2004 (May 13, 2011)

Which CPT code do you use to report the excision of two benign moles from a patient's abdomen?  I am looking at codes from the 11400 category based on the anatomic region and the diameter, but I can't find a code for the abdominal area.  Thanks.

Two different moles were excised from the upper abdomen and the lower abdomen each measuring 0.5 cm in diameter.

Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Carinn (May 13, 2011)

The abdomen is considered as part of the trunk, so that range of codes (11400-11406) is the correct range for an excision for benign lesions. For removal done by excision, don't forget to add the margins in for the excision size. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## dballard2004 (May 13, 2011)

Thanks so much Carinn!


----------

